# Random Clips Thread



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice one Bleach. FMA Brotherhood has the GOAT opening.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Honestly, I give no fucks. Brooke Tessmacher's ass is the 10th wonder of the world. I don't care if there's a heatwave in San Antonio. Shit, I don't give a fuck if the roads or footpath down there is constructed of molten rock. I'm dragging my bare balls all the way from Tdot down to SA just to see that ass in person.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


>


Well shit. lol She's hardcore for sure.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Ratman said:


>


:lmao

Poor Jesse. Always in bad luck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

And we're just sitting here masturbating.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Allow me to make this thread easier to fap to.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheHype said:


> Allow me to make this thread easier to fap to.





> I don't know what to write so I'm giving you waffles recipe:
> 2 eggs 2 cups all-purpose flour 1 3/4 cups milk
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil 1 tablespoon white sugar 4 teaspoons baking powder 1/4 teaspoon salt 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
> Directions: Preheat waffle iron. Beat eggs in large bowl with hand beater until fluffy. Beat in flour, milk, vegetable oil, sugar, baking powder, salt﻿ and vanilla, just until smooth. Spray preheated waffle iron with non-stick cooking spray.cook until golden brown


:lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

720p :rep


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

*ONE OF THE BEST CLIPS ON YOUTUBE. NO DOUBT. IF YOU'RE ALLERGIC TO NIPPLES, DON'T PLAY IT.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quite possibly the best stand up comedy bit ever.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Classic.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

^ Awesome


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


>


And I thought this was only a dream.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sono @1:29? :lelbron


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

^love LAHWF


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nutella :homer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

_Hugging them. Grabbing their ass. "Oh, I confused you ladies" _

I would totally do this. No doubt.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Holy cow. This dude is straight up beast. Kid with the tatts got him twice nicely though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SonoShion said:


> _Hugging them. Grabbing their ass. "Oh, I confused you ladies" _
> 
> I would totally do this. No doubt.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Laughed at the dude @0:43. Standing there topless, showing off but no balls to approach em unk2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol

the dude at the beginning sandwiched in between the cheeks the best one. He should have asked them to go back to back and smother his head


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

^ legend


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This some good shit, especially muhammad ali at the end.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:smokey 

So jealous. I love Lobo in this game and I'm average with him at best. Yeah, low tier.....maybe if you suck like most people. My memory is not that great, I'm gonna have to try to write some of these down.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

ROFL :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Vid doesn't allow embedding http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIU2-m_Vc7U


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

WTF Hype!?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Defiantly the funniest reaction from the TYT crew in a long time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol Bleach, the job pays well man. ****** & Specks was a terrific show, I used to have a massive thing for Myf :homer


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Megan Washington's singing will forever be my favourite thing on the show.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

She's a tremendous talent, quite cute aswell.






^ Best fan made trailer in history


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

^ Hahahahah Yes! :yes

I had a vid of guys pulling off a whale, now watch a seal have a wank


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

It's weird looking back on the fact that Ben Cousins was my childhood sporting hero :jose


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

One of my favourite ever GTA missions, simply because of Big Smoke

CJ: I'll take a Number 9
Ryder: A Number 9 just like his
Sweet: Number 6 with extra dip
Big Smoke: I'll have two Number 9s, a Number 9 Large, a Number 6 with extra dip, a Number 7, two number 45s, one with cheese, and a large soda


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Heath Ledger's inspiration for his version of the Joker bama


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

It's always nice to see such a genuinely emotional moment from a wrestler


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ BITW.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

edit. wrong thread


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The PIMP alarm.. embedding doesn't work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdArOm2c-SA

Of course the black guy knows how a car alarm sounds :kanye


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Michael Jordan responds








































The last segment Rock/HHH have had to this date. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3iesu_the-rock-triple-h-s-last-segment-to_fun


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I see why Link doesn't talk in the games.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao Kanye is the biggest twat ever.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

'I've seen the video, I know' :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:ti at that Rondo tweet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The last one was the best just for the reaction. :ti And that guy actually does look like Franklin the turtle.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

LD bama


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Mil....ter


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that just happened.....


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MLW Radio is amazing, subscribe on iTunes for a boatload of laughs and great stories every episode. You've got a lot of catch up on but every episode is worth it. At least since Konnan joined the podcast, which I think was episode 12. You don't need to start from 12, if you want to just do the latest ones, that's your business, but if you take the time to go through all the shows, you'll get a lot out of it. It's worth it, all day, every day. BOOM.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, pot from Iran is mostly pretty nice. I miss having it, fuck being in Egypt.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This is great


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

^ GOAT vine :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DEM memories.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gandhi said:


> Yeah, pot from Iran is mostly pretty nice. I miss having it, fuck being in Egypt.


It's not Iranian pot, it's just pot. Konnan just calls it that because Iron Shiek coined it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hopefully the more I shove this show down the site's throat, the more commonplace and bearable it becomes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

When Reggae meets Barbershop Quartet


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Nothing is as scary as this bastard.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey look, it's this year's version of Hot Problems everyone. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is nowhere NEAR as bad as Hot Problems. Hot Problems was a fucking war crime. And yes, it absolutely sucks nonetheless.

What in the FUCK happened to music?






REMEMBER THIS? Where the fuck are we? What universe do we live in now? Society has been taken over by teenage trolls.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:ti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

rofl


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

:jesse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

40: to 45: (Y) Smart Fella. :sandow


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Make_The_Grade is that you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I didn't know this was actually a thing :lol she's pretty hot, should win tbh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

edit: wrong thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

[RACIST] TURTLES EPISODE 1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

EXTER SUGAR EXTER SALT
EXTER OIL AND MSG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG Steph in this red dress looks like the perfect combo of cute and sexy. I wanna ravage her with such savageness even Randy Savage would be proud of me.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Lesbian serial killer. :side:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I wonder how many life's he's changed for the better.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bad quality but Christy, Joy, Maria, Stacy, and Carmella :banderas


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The extras playing soldiers fired real blanks from their weapons for the first couple of takes until 10:00 pm, when noise ordinances forced them to use quiet flash bulb alternatives. :xabi2


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Monster :moyes1


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

This video is fucking hilarious :lmao

"This is some Total Recall shit"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great music, great game.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RIP MadTV enaldo


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Callisto said:


> RIP MadTV enaldo


SNL >>>>>>>>>> MADtv


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

GET OUTTA HERE COP :saul


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I know the struggle of having a squatter's ass. :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:ti


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------

